# PSA: Newport Back Bay - Motorcyle police radaring



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Wife and her riding buddy were going through back bay in newport beach yesterday and and they rounded the corner there was a motorcycle cop sitting there radaring cyclist as they rounded the corner from the short and steep descent.

Just remember it's technically 15mph through there, it would suck if you got a speeding ticket


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foofighter said:


> Wife and her riding buddy were going through back bay in newport beach yesterday and and they rounded the corner there was a motorcycle cop sitting there radaring cyclist as they rounded the corner from the short and steep descent.
> 
> Just remember it's technically 15mph through there, it would suck if you got a speeding ticket


It's always nice to know crime in newport beach is now so low that speeding cyclists are the main menace :thumbsup: 
(waved happily to the cop sitting at a full stop sign 7am this morning waiting for the mornings catch of Montrose most wanted)


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Indeed, i can see how it could be a safety issue though, there are some seriously abscent minded people on these trails that dont pay attention to their surroundings and/or when they walk w/ friends they walk abreast taking up the entire path! so you can imagine a guy practicing his TT coming around a blind corner...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow, I wish I had read this posting before I went riding yesterday morning. There was no cop there on Sunday morning, but I did hit 36 mph coming down that grade. Next time, I will consider this as a warning.


----------



## allroy71 (Nov 29, 2007)

I would hate getting a ticket on a bike!!


----------



## JazNine (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the warning. I ride that road 5 times a week faster than 15 mph. I do not want a ticket. However I am not slowing down for Newport's stupid speed limit on that road. If they have the gonads to radar me and write me a ticket for speeding on my bicycle, I will pay the fine and keep the ticket as a souvenier trophy. The main safety hazard on that road is birdwatchers in SUVs. Please God, teach at least a few of these people to keep right.

</rant>

-jaz


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jaz: i believe that if the ticket is issued it goes against you driving record and goes down as a moving violation


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

foofighter said:


> Wife and her riding buddy were going through back bay in newport beach yesterday and and they rounded the corner there was a motorcycle cop sitting there radaring cyclist as they rounded the corner from the short and steep descent.
> 
> Just remember it's technically 15mph through there, it would suck if you got a speeding ticket


They are also enforcing the stop sign on Back Bay Dr at San Joaquin, even if you're riding on straight on Back Bay Dr. No stop riding west, just as you ride inland.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

hmmm interesting ... apparently here in Madison, WI the pop po was targeting bikes not obeying traffic laws and it was a supported campaign by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. I thought it was going to be an ongoing thing but the only article I can find seems like it will only be a one day thing...nonetheless I have been watching out as I ride everywhere here for work, school, and life.

funny thing is, I went on a ride a little earlier...and a bike cop blue a stop sign and cut me off when I was obeying the stop sign...normally I would have said something but I figured it wasn't worth it....be careful yall

and if anyone knows the real deal about these going on your driving record please inform us...that sounds like a stretch to me


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

In Ca., a moving violation on a bicycle does, indeed, go on your driving record.

I suspect that Newport Beach PD had received several complaints about cyclists blowing this particular intersection at high speeds and is acting on those complaints. That's usually the way these directed enforcement issues come about.

If you get a speeding ticket, and are eligible, simply go to traffic school to remove the citation from your driving record, and keep the bad boy as a souvenir! As a kid, I received a speeding ticket for doing 55+ in a 45mph zone on a bmx bike (obviously while riding down a steep hill!). Wish I would have kept that sucker!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jm3: you were a brave boy 55+ on a bmx bike no less! LOL

so back on topic, there are inline skaters that train there and they ride a paceline and they often run that stop sign do they get a citation/moving violation?


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

foofighter said:


> jm3: you were a brave boy 55+ on a bmx bike no less! LOL
> 
> so back on topic, there are inline skaters that train there and they ride a paceline and they often run that stop sign do they get a citation/moving violation?


Stupid, not brave! 

I would hope that, if they're going to enforce, they do so equally. I understand the need to control that particular intersection. I, myself, have foolishly blown through the stop coming down San Joaquin on to Back Bay at ridiculous speeds; however, I think handing out speeding tickets on other parts of Back Bay would be silly, and I would note I haven't heard of them doing so thus far. I'm guessing this is very specific, directed enforcement, and historically, it tends to work very well - i.e. everyone will slow down, stop, and ride through there safely. The fact its a forum topic meand its working.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

agreed 100%


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

allroy71 said:


> I would hate getting a ticket on a bike!!


BTDT. I was stopped going down Knohl Ranch road in Anaheim Hills back when I was 19. the speed limit was 35 and I was clocked at 47mph. Went to court in Santa ana and the judge laughed so mush that he actually threw it out of court. He said that I was punished enough by having to appear for a speeding ticket on my bike. That was in 1992. Who knows what would happen now. It does go on your record as a moving violation here in CA.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Cvc*

FYI, selected CVC bike related sections...

<table border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellspacing="1" width="80%"><tbody><tr></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21202(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist, failure to use right edge of roadway.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21203</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist, hitching ride on other vehicle.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21204(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist, riding on other than permanent seat and/or passenger riding on other than permanent seat.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21204(b)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist, permitting passenger on other than a permanent seat; minor passenger not retained in seat.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21205</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist, unable to keep at least one hand free to use on handlebars.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21207.5</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Operation of motorized bicycle upon bikeway, equestrian, hiking or recreational trail without proper authority.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21208(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Failure to ride in a bicycle lane.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21208(b)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicyclist shall not leave bike lane until reasonably safe.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21209(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Driving in bicycle lane. Except as provided.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21210</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Bicycle lying on its side on a sidewalk.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21211(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Standing, stopping, sitting, or loitering on a Class I bikeway.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21211(b)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Placing or parking any bicycle, vehicle, or object upon a Class I bikeway which impedes the movement of a bicyclist.</td></tr><tr><td valign="middle" width="20%">21212(a)</td><td valign="middle" width="70%">Person under 18 operating or riding as passenger on bicycle without wearing approved helmet. (Warning only during 1994.)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

To all you guys who say a bike ticket goes on your driving record, I remember an L.A. Times article of a couple years back that said a bicycle ticket does not go on your driving record...but that most judges and cops are not aware of this. If somebody in the know could dig up the precise statute or case law regarding bike tickets and your driving record, you'd really be doing this bunch of SoCal riders a service.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

From the San Francisco Bike Coalition website:

Look at your ticket. Somewhere on the ticket, the cop should have indicated "bicycle." If not, you can fight the ticket on that technicality. If so, then:

 The fine is NOT $271 for a bike. The SF bail schedule is less for bike violations, somewhere in the neighborhood of $115.*
[*] You do not get points on your license for bike violations. Moral: most cops are not experts on the vehicle code as it relates to bike violations.*
 If you're clueless enough to tell your insurance company you got a ticket on your bike, then you may get an insurance increase. Many insurance companies could care less about bike violations when figuring your rates.


----------



## pho'dup (Jul 28, 2009)

Great, more tickets for the bikes to raise some cash. It is my hope they aren't just nabbing the bikes. How about the azzhats that drive on that road going 25mph? I've been the back bay, and yes I'll admit I was speeding at ~20mph. But what about the guy in the car whose honking at me to get out of his way?

Sigh, alas, rules are rules, I'll be happy to slow down to 15mph for "scenery" on that road.


----------

